# need help on jug lineing



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

never done it but new deer lease is on coleto creek and has lots of cats , should i bait my shore line ? and with what ? is a trotline better ? help 
pm me any help thanks


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

just need some advice on how to do it


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Probably a trotline or a limbline bait with beefheart, perch, shad


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

limblines are way more fun

bait w live perch or cut shad or shrimp or big ol grasshoppers or crawfish

if you can............ make em 2 hooks w/ a decent weight that will touch bottom with some angle to the water...............try it

railroad spikes are a cheap weight and good winder upper when finished

try to tie on springy willow type branches , not to trunk , need some recoil action

good luck


bait at sundown,,,,,,,,ck during night and for sure at dawn.............less gars


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I use jugs made of 400 lb. mono. I also do my limblines like that too. dont use twine. it causes a huge mess and also frays easily if a big fish gets on. I also exclusively use circle hooks. They stay hooked better and don't come off as easily. Bait up the lines with live Perch (for flatheads) and cut shad (for blues and channels). If you can come by with live bull shad, this is the best bait by far. don't be afraid to use a 12-14 inch live bull shad! good luck!


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

We use jugs made of 99 cent bleach bottles. (Quarts I think.) These small bottles have a "groove" near the top which serves as a perfect place to wind your line.

Anyhoo, we buy a cheap sewer pipe from home depot, a bag of sack-crete and some cheap yellow rope. Cut the pipe in foot long sections, cut the rope into three foot pieces. Tie the rope into a loop with a good double granny. Mix the sack-crete and drop a shovel full, (about 4 inches worth) into the pipe. Push the knot of the yellow rope into and under the surface of the concrete. This should leave 2 to 4 inches of the loop of rope hanging out the top of the pipe. You just made a weight. The small bleach jugs fit perfectly into the top of this pipe (weight) making a neat package.

Use 100 pound mono from the weight to the jug. Tie 3 or 4 hooks onto it starting near the bottom and separating them by 3 or 4 feet each. So the hooks are nearer the bottom than the top.

That is the way we make jugs. Oh, by the way, we fill our jugs with spray foam from and aerosol can to make them tougher. This way, they float better. We also stick a piece of reflector tape on them so that you can find them at night.


----------



## catfish101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Be sure and check your fishing regulations in the T P W hand book I believe it says that your jug is suppose to be white. Also I use noodles for floaters of course I have to paint them but I cut a peice about a foot long, Then I cut a peice of half inch p v c pipe 16 inches long and push it through the noodle and place a cap on each end. The excess pipe gives you something to rap your line around when not in use and the foam noodle is good for sticking your hook to prevent hanging up on everything. Oh these noodles can be found in the swimming dept. at your local Wal Mart in the spring and summer.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

catfish101 said:


> Be sure and check your fishing regulations in the T P W hand book I believe it says that your jug is suppose to be white. Also I use noodles for floaters of course *I have to paint them* but I cut a peice about a foot long, Then I cut a peice of half inch p v c pipe 16 inches long and push it through the noodle and place a cap on each end. The excess pipe gives you something to rap your line around when not in use and the foam noodle is good for sticking your hook to prevent hanging up on everything. Oh these noodles can be found in the swimming dept. at your local Wal Mart in the spring and summer.


Rather than paint them, I wrap mine in white duct tape I bought from Home Depot. Makes them last a lot longer. I also add a small piece of reflective tape to each one. This allows me to see them by flashlight real easy at night.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I ditto that, Zendaddy...white duct tape, reflective tape on the tip. You can write your info right near the end of the jug that will always stick out of the water and just adjust the date as needed. When you run out of room writing the new date of use (unlikely) just wrap with another layer of tape, start over. Plus makes the foam underneath pretty indestructible.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

brazman said:


> Plus makes the foam underneath pretty indestructible.


I have a few "pet" gators that would beg to differ!







Something about those noodles that makes them love to chew on em. Nearly all of mine have teeth marks in the duct tape, but a few of them have been absolutely mauled and destroyed. 

Best one I found was broke in half, completely crushed to the point that the foam was holding water. Almost no duct tape left after this thrashing. Pulled it out of the shallows where the gator had drug it... and still had a 3 pound blue on the line! Bet that was a wild ride!


----------



## michaels (Oct 11, 2007)

If you want to bait out a spot-----this works great and its CHEAP!! Use a 5 gal bucket with a lid. Fill it about 3/4 full of milo/maize and cover with 2 or 3 inches of water and put the lid on it. (A bag at the feed store casts about 5 bucks) The lid does not have to be tight just use it as a cover (keeps flies out in the summer)
Check it occasionally to make sure its covered with water. The grain will sour and smells like stale beer. You WILL know when its ready! DO NOT PUT IT IN YOUR GARAGE unless you want a divorce!!! Depending on temperature it might take a couple of weeks to sour. 
If you are rod and reelin, sling a small amount (i/2 a beer can) in the water every 20 min. Also you can put a generous amount in a burlap bag with some weight in it and throw it out and fish around it. Remember. you want to attract them not feed em. Tie a line to your bag so you can retrieve it.
If you get some on you it rinses off with just water.

Channel cats and carp love this stuff.
.


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey Pilar, all these suggestons are great, I too fish in a creek. Keep in mind that if you set out trotlines or juglines if it rains a lot your jugs will go down stream. If it really pours trees will float down steam and take out your lines.


----------

